# Air boat



## DuckDom (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody have an extra seat to spare on an airboat this weekend I've walked miles and miles scouting, found some birds on the GSL but need a boat to get out there


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DuckDom said:


> Anybody have an extra seat to spare on an airboat this weekend I've walked miles and miles scouting, found some birds on the GSL but need a boat to get out there


How your sentence should have started out............"I have a crisp $100 bill if anyone is willing to take me out on an airboat"


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just came up with a billion dollar idea...Uber Airboat App...:grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> I just came up with a billion dollar idea...Uber Airboat App...:grin:


I'd probably try that at least once. I already know where I'd want to go. All I lack is the $50k to make it happen.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Clarq said:


> I'd probably try that at least once. I already know where I'd want to go. All I lack is the $50k to make it happen.


 50k? Hell you can get the King of the Marsh for a mere $38k!! Check out KSL.

I love it when the high dollar D-*&#'s loose interest.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> 50k? Hell you can get the King of the Marsh for a mere $38k!! Check out KSL.
> 
> I love it when the high dollar D-*&#'s loose interest.


I "hunted" with that dude once. Not pretty. :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## doe patrol (Dec 3, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> How your sentence should have started out............"I have a crisp $100 bill if anyone is willing to take me out on an airboat"


That's no joke! Every time a boat that big comes off the trailer, you're a good $80, if not closer to $100 in gas. Those boats sure do love to drink fuel. I don't know if this is coincidental or not, but I do know a tow in for a broke down boat costs $100. But that's a story for another day :neutral:

The problem you have with your offer, is these guys with boats already know where the birds are for the most part. And they usually have a pile of buddies headed out there with them.

You could have a dang nice boat built for $20,000 if you did it right. 38k is a little high for that boat imho. But im sure someone with more dollars than sense will buy it because they don't want to wait for another one to be built.

I don't know the owner of the that blue boat, or his hunting practices. But I have had a fish cop call me once because someone reported some illegal activities taking place by a big blue Florida style boat, and threw me out there as the possibility of being that guy.... There's only 2 to my knowledge in this state that are like that, that are blue. And since mine was parked in the garage on that particular day and could prove it, that only leaves one other guy that could possibly be the guy who was reported.

Either way, I wish you the best of luck on trying to find someone who will take you out. I have all my seats spoken for from here on out until close. But if something opens up, I'll shoot you a PM. That is if God himself doesn't throw down the battle ax of doom and banish me to outer darkness.... Again


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went out on that "blue airboat" a few years ago. I thought the owner was a hell of a nice guy, and so were all the other guys that went for that matter.


----------



## doe patrol (Dec 3, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I went out on that "blue airboat" a few years ago. I thought the owner was a hell of a nice guy, and so were all the other guys that went for that matter.


I'm sure he is, I'm not saying he's not. And I'm not saying it was him, or that anything illegal happened in the first place. I just don't care for fish cops calling me out of the blue wanting me to explain myself and where I was that day.... It's just the only other blue boat I know about. Looks like it's time to paint mine black so it blends in with all the other kids 

Wow 3 posts! I'll be shocked if I make 25!! Haha


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

doe patrol said:


> I'm sure he is, I'm not saying he's not. And I'm not saying it was him, or that anything illegal happened in the first place. I just don't care for fish cops calling me out of the blue wanting me to explain myself and where I was that day.... It's just the only other blue boat I know about. Looks like it's time to paint mine black so it blends in with all the other kids
> 
> Wow 3 posts! I'll be shocked if I make 25!! Haha


 Well don't be shocked cause you are not going to make it. I thought maybe he will play nice, but no you gotta throw it in our face. See ya pal:banplease:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Well don't be shocked cause you are not going to make it. I thought maybe he will play nice, but no you gotta throw it in our face. See ya pal:banplease:


Now why on earth did you ban Mike Simmons moving to Lehi Utah from Central Ohio....????:shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Now why on earth did you ban Mike Simmons moving to Lehi Utah from Central Ohio....????:shock:


 Sometimes we get played and they think they are getting away with it, well sometimes you just gotta 
be SNARKY


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Sometimes we get played and they think they are getting away with it, well sometimes you just gotta
> be SNARKY


Totally agree, just wanted to let folks know that he was just plain outright lying, a trait that I find somewhat reprehensible. I believe you guys gave him ample opportunity to play nice and let bygones be bygones but some people just don't get it. He reminds me a lot of my daughter sometimes.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I went out on that "blue airboat" a few years ago. I thought the owner was a hell of a nice guy, and so were all the other guys that went for that matter.


Darin is a nice guy. Very pleasant they few times I conversated with him. He sure did donate a lot to the youth fair in the past. Always sad to see guys on here rag on someone else who isn't here to defend himself.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

king eider said:


> Darin is a nice guy. Very pleasant they few times I conversated with him. He sure did donate a lot to the youth fair in the past. Always sad to see guys on here rag on someone else who isn't here to defend himself.


I have also heard a lot of really nice things about Darin. Sometimes I think his bad wrap comes from envy and not reality.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Totally agree, just wanted to let folks know that he was just plain outright lying, a trait that I find somewhat reprehensible...........................................


Uh..........this is an internet forum. "Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

king eider said:


> Darin is a nice guy. Very pleasant they few times I conversated with him. He sure did donate a lot to the youth fair in the past. Always sad to see guys on here rag on someone else who isn't here to defend himself.


thank you


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Well don't be shocked cause you are not going to make it. I thought maybe he will play nice, but no you gotta throw it in our face. See ya pal:banplease:


Dang it, I was gonna ask him to put some pictures up.

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Has doepatrol'sgirlfriend created an account yet?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

well you know what they say....-O\\__-*(())*


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have known darin for a few years and he is nothing short of a stand up guy. He goes out of his way to help anyone he can and has always been extremely generous in every way to our waterfowling community. There are good guys and bad guys in this world and he is a flat out good guy! 

For anyone know actually owns an airboat they know exactly how expensive they are. and 38K for that boat is basically giving it away. a 632ci 1000HP motor with a 6 blade counter rotating prop set up, on a 20+ foot diamondback hull with full stainless rigging,, Yeah smoking deal for anyone who has that kinda $$. I bet he is into that motor more than he is asking for the entire setup. I would venture to guess that is close to a 100K airboat. Airboats aren't cheap, especially in Utah! If I didn't have so much $$ into my current airboat I'd buy that thing in a second! How did we get on this topic anyway? this thread was about a guy asking to go on a airboat ride.. 

Back to the original thread topic

I usually have a "waiting list" of people to take out on my rig, but if for some reason I have an empty seat I'll let you know. 

also, please remember that it is greatly appreciated to offer up some gas $ if you are lucky enough to have someone take you out on their airboat. Not only is the initial cost of an airboat (generally speaking) overwhelmingly large, but the cost of the coffins, decoys, silhouettes, gas, any maintenance, boat supplies, storage costs, and that's if by some miracle nothing breaks or gets damaged in the process. replacing a propeller could cost you 2000-4000 (6-7K in Darins case). replacing the polymer on the bottom could cost you 3500+. not to mention any wear and tear on the motor, gear reduction, breaking welds in the hull or trailer, any trailer maintenance, etc etc. it gets expensive fast! All that being said,, its one of the most amazing ways you can experience the marsh and its worth every penny.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know who or which Darin but someone with the same name has been posting pics of their hunts on another forum. That air boat doesn't look blue to me, maybe it's someone else. 

How embarrassing, ole Shane creates a fake account and post pretending to be his GF, gets caught then creates another account. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

blackdog said:


> I don't know who or which Darin but someone with the same name has been posting pics of their hunts on another forum. That air boat doesn't look blue to me, maybe it's someone else.
> 
> How embarrassing, ole Shane creates a fake account and post pretending to be his GF, gets caught then creates another account. Absolutely pathetic.


Actually, my account is still in operation. I am infact who I say I am. I find it absolutely hilarious that grown men will get on here, under a fake name and pretend to be some tough internet badass, just because no one knows who they are. Shaun, atleast owns up to who he is. Never has tried to hide it.

I'd love to know your real name mr blackdog. If you can't meet that request, I'll just assume you're not as tough as you claim to be, you have something to hide and in other words are just a plain ol *****. You can contact me through a PM if you would like to tell me who you are that way. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Actually, my account is still in operation. I am infact who I say I am. I find it absolutely hilarious that grown men will get on here, under a fake name and pretend to be some tough internet badass, just because no one knows who they are. Shaun, atleast owns up to who he is. Never has tried to hide it.
> 
> I'd love to know your real name mr blackdog. If you can't meet that request, I'll just assume you're not as tough as you claim to be, you have something to hide and in other words are just a plain ol *****. You can contact me through a PM if you would like to tell me who you are that way. Looking forward to hearing from you!


Would you like me to post his private message to me claiming he was Mike Simmons moving from Ohio to Lehi to work at Adobe in the IT department. Don't come on here and say he doesn't lie or doesn't own up to who he is or try to hide it. Shame on you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, ya can't beat the Holiday season here at the UWN. What a special time of year.

Like Shaun Larsen always said "don't be acting like a bunch of douche nuggets".

;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A nickel says 4 pages max on this one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> A nickel says 4 pages max on this one.


You giving odds on that nickel bet? ;-)


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

For what it's worth, here is a link to Glen-L Marine.

https://www.glen-l.com/designs/special/airboat.html

They sell plans for a small air boat you can build yourself. It uses a VW engine.

It might be a bit small and under powered, but it's at least worth a look.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

massmanute said:


> For what it's worth, here is a link to Glen-L Marine.
> 
> https://www.glen-l.com/designs/special/airboat.html
> 
> ...


I'll bet those plans are 50 years old, back when VW made only air cooled engines. I think Rotax would be a better option today, but they're very expensive for their output.


----------

